# Spring black bears and rain



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone know how rain effects the habits of black bears in the spring? Does it get them out or do the den back up?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Rain, PLUS snow ...

I can tell you this, I've hunted the last 5 days in a row on the North Manti,
The weather is holding them in the den, or very close to it.

Went out yesterday afternoon, did a 5 hour hike into this canyon I know one
is den'ed in. Just waiting for him to make a move. nothing yet ...
[attachment=0:3kv7ds65]100_3877a.jpg[/attachment:3kv7ds65]

2-4 inches of new snow right now, going out and track hunting later today,
See if I cant get lucky


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Good luck goof and thanks for the reply. I dont even have a den to watch over. Looks like I might have to return in the fall.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got back off the mountain again, AT LEAST 10-12 inches of new snow
in that spot were I took that picture yesterday!!!!

UNBELIEVEABLE!

Couldn't even get the wheeler to were I was yesterday were the roads were just muddy!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

bummer. sorry goofy.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Just looked at weather.com and it looks like I am going to be in the exact same boat. I am going to get nothing but a ton of snow. That canyon looks awesome for bear. Do you have any idea what color your quarry is?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been trying to get up to some places but the snow has been keeping me from it. Hopefully the winter goes away!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Just looked at weather.com and it looks like I am going to be in the exact same boat. I am going to get nothing but a ton of snow. That canyon looks awesome for bear. Do you have any idea what color your quarry is?


Solid black and extra large


----------

